# Lire mes videos sur ipad2 .



## macnel (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour , demain j'aurais mon Ipad2 , et j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible d'y lire mes video qui sont au format .MP4 , ou faudra-t-il les mettre sous un autre format. 
et comment y procéder ? 

Merci d'avance , Macnel.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Novembre 2011)

l'ipad2 ne lit que les ".m4v"
Il te faudra donc convertir tes vidéos.
Perso, j'utilise "Handbrake"
Si tu es sur MAC tu le trouveras ici:
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/video_et_tv/fiches/30772.html


----------



## Heatflayer (11 Novembre 2011)

Sur iPad 1, j'utilise Gplayer, et je ne convertis pas les vidéos


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2011)

ou OPlayerHD (existe aussi en lite pour test...)


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Novembre 2011)

Heatflayer a dit:


> Sur iPad 1, j'utilise Gplayer, et je ne convertis pas les vidéos



Mais alors, ces vidéos s'ajoutent dans la rubrique "autre" non ?


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2011)

non elles sont dans le dossier document de l'app dans itunes et sur l'iBidule


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> non elles sont dans le dossier document de l'app dans itunes et sur l'iBidule



Et le dossier "document" de l'Appli ce n'est pas lui (et les autres dossiers documents des autres Applis) qui incrémente la rubrique "autre" dans la décomposition des répartitions de la mémoire de l'idevice ?


----------



## Heatflayer (11 Novembre 2011)

Je t'avouerai que je ne sais pas dans quelles catégories elles se trouvent 

Dans l'absolu, m'en fiche un peu, tant que j'ai mes vidéos en VO avec mes sous titres c'est parfait ! En plus je peux les envoyer sur l'&#63743;TV 2G, que demande le peuple ! (si ce n'est une plus grande bande passante )


----------



## macnel (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour l'aide , je vais bientôt essayer .


----------



## macnel (12 Novembre 2011)

comment faire pour transferer ma video dans mon ipad ?


----------



## Heatflayer (13 Novembre 2011)

Pour Gplayer (ou autre VLC), lorsque tu es sur iTunes avec ton iPad connecté, tu vas sur l'onglet de ton appareil, puis sur l'onglet Applications (elles doivent être synchro avec l'ordi pour que ça fonctionne). Tu auras, en dessous de page, Gplayer, et tu n'as qu'à faire glisser les vidéos et synchroniser !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Novembre 2011)

macnel a dit:


> comment faire pour transferer ma video dans mon ipad ?



Il faut tout d'abord qu'elle soit sur itunes (en ".m4v")
Si tu utilises "handbrake" tu fais la conversion avec comme destination cible "le bureau" puis tu ouvres "itunes > films" et tu y déposes ta vidéo transcodé en ".m4v" qui est sur le bureau par un "cliquer/déposer".
Ensuite, quand tu connecteras ton ipad sur itunes il te suffira de cocher cette vidéo pour qu'elle soit transférée sur ton ipad après synchro.


----------



## arbaot (13 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et le dossier "document" de l'Appli ce n'est pas lui (et les autres dossiers documents des autres Applis) qui incrémente la rubrique "autre" dans la décomposition des répartitions de la mémoire de l'idevice ?



non

sur mon ipad 64Go

couramment  10Go de film et Autres environ 1à2 Go


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> non
> 
> sur mon ipad 64Go
> 
> couramment  10Go de film et Autres environ 1à2 Go





Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire !


----------



## celtique (14 Novembre 2011)

> Si tu utilises "handbrake" tu fais la conversion avec comme destination  cible "le bureau" puis tu ouvres "itunes > films" et tu y déposes ta  vidéo transcodé en ".m4v" qui est sur le bureau par un  "cliquer/déposer".


merci pour l'utilisation de HandBrake.
néanmoins, le "cliquer-déposer" ne fonctionne pas. iTunes 10.5 !
Où dois-je chercher ?
merci


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Novembre 2011)

celtique a dit:


> merci pour l'utilisation de HandBrake.
> néanmoins, le "cliquer-déposer" ne fonctionne pas. iTunes 10.5 !
> Où dois-je chercher ?
> merci



Bien sur que ça fonctionne !
Ton film transcodé en ".m4v" est par exemple sur ton bureau.
Tu ouvres itunes.
Tu cliques sur "Films" dans le cartouche grisé de gauche.
Là, tu vois (à droite) ta liste de films et autres vidéos qui sont dans itunes.
Dans cette partie de droite, tu déposes ton film qui est sur le bureau par un "cliquer/déposer"
En l'espace de quelques secondes ton film/vidéo est transféré et disponible dans itunes.
Il ne te restes plus ensuite qu'à le transférer sur ton ipad comme je te l'ai déjà expliqué plus haut !
Bonnes manips !


----------



## arbaot (14 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et le dossier "document" de l'Appli ce n'est pas lui (et les autres dossiers documents des autres Applis) qui incrémente la rubrique "autre" dans la décomposition des répartitions de la mémoire de l'idevice ?


 NON
dans le dossier document de Oplayer au moins 10Go de données 
et dans iTunes la partie Autres de l'ipad dépasse à peine 1 Go

plus claire?


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> NON
> dans le dossier document de Oplayer au moins 10Go de données
> et dans iTunes la partie Autres de l'ipad dépasse à peine 1 Go
> 
> plus claire?



Si tu l'as bien constaté ainsi: c'est clair !


----------



## macnel (16 Novembre 2011)

Merci , je vais essayer !


----------



## celtique (18 Novembre 2011)

Salut Pepeye66,


> Bonnes manips !


curieusement cela ne fonctionne pas comme chez toi.
je viens de trouver une solution "par erreur".
encodage de la vidéo par Hanbrake, (facile et très bien)
"xx.vidéo.m4v" se trouve sur le bureau.
je double-click dessus
iTunes ouvre la vidéo : image et son OK
connection à iPad et le téléchargement se fait !


----------

